# Авиация > Холодная война >  Фотоснимки от холодной войны

## robert

Много фото от моих архив - Все от советского периода, перед 1990:

http://www.scramble.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=48711

http://www.scramble.nl/forum/viewtop...ilit=mongolian

----------


## FLOGGER

robert, спасибо за фото.

----------


## robert

http://foto.mail.ru/mail/robertsz/21/

http://foto.mail.ru/mail/robertsz/14/

----------


## Fighter

Дамгартен, МиГ-21 бис 773 иап, 16 гв иад, 71 АК,  16 ВА, 1977 г. На заднем плане стоянка Ил-28- буксировщиков мишеней, переведенных из Пархима, где стал дислоцироваться отдельный боевой вертолетный полк.

----------


## AC

Кое-какие остатки холодной войны тут:
http://community.livejournal.com/aba...s/1960175.html

----------


## Йиржи

> Много фото от моих архив - Все от советского периода, перед 1990:
> 
> http://www.scramble.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=48711
> 
> http://www.scramble.nl/forum/viewtop...ilit=mongolian


Это на учениях Варшавского Договора?

----------


## robert

> Это на учениях Варшавского Договора?


Йиржи, Да. 

Эти от Чехословакия, 1984:

----------


## b737

[IMG] «Встреча над Балтикой» на Яндекс.Фотках[/IMG]

[IMG] «Встреча над Балтикой» на Яндекс.Фотках[/IMG]

[IMG] «Встреча над Балтикой. Снято с моего Ил-14, высота 150 метров.» на Яндекс.Фотках[/IMG]

[IMG] «Встреча над балтикой» на Яндекс.Фотках[/IMG]

----------


## b737

Вот ещё две.

[IMG] «Встреча над Балтикой» на Яндекс.Фотках[/IMG]

«Встреча над Балтикой. Снято с моего Ил-14. Фото 2.» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## robert

> Вот интересно. Опубликовали здесь моё фото и даже не соизволили сказать кто автор.
> http://www.scramble.nl/forum/viewtop...48711&start=90


"b737",
Я доработал:
http://www.scramble.nl/forum/viewtop...355804#p355804
Sorry....

Очень интересные фотоснимки.
Вы имеете старые негативы ?

----------


## b737

Естественно. Раз снимки мои, то и негативы есть. Кроме того я снимал эти встречи и на 8ми мм камеру.

Спасибо за Вашу поправку.

----------


## b737

[IMG] «Аргус Фото моего тестя.» на Яндекс.Фотках[/IMG]

«Фото моего тестя.» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Встреча над Балтикой» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Встреча над Балтикой.» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## Franek Grabowski

Zamechatelnye foto! A est' mozhe nikakoe iz RB-69?

----------


## robert

b737,

Очень интересные фотографии. 

Большое спасибо !
Вы имеете некоторые интересные истории(год  ?) для ваших фотографий ?

Подобные фотографии из США: 
http://www.defenseimagery.mil/imagery.html
( search >  " DN-ST-84-01657 " , " DF-ST-84-05936 " )

"05" в году 1983 
http://www.defenseimagery.mil/imager...5dfbbec5255c79

Дальний-Восток 1983
http://www.defenseimagery.mil/imager...26116ead1e89ce

----------


## Redan

Славная история МРА и ДРА ВМФ СССР (ТУ-16,ТУ-95,ТУ-142,ТУ-22) имеет множество  подобных фотоснимков.Ссылки на сайты,где они размещены есть на этом форуме в других ветках...

----------


## Холостяк

Решил сюда запостить.. Нашел вот такую книжицу....
32 мега весит.



Ссылка на скачку: http://rapidshare.com/files/31477069...nd_Austria.rar

----------


## b737



----------


## b737

[IMG] «SAAB J-37 Встреча над Балтикой» на Яндекс.Фотках[/IMG]

[IMG] «SAAB J-37 Встреча над Балтикой» на Яндекс.Фотках[/IMG]

----------


## C-22

> 


Су-17 (С-32)

----------


## b737

> Су-17 (С-32)


Я не понял, почему Вы повторили моё фото? Могу уточнить, это Су-17 из Воздвиженки, 1974 год.

----------


## C-22

> Я не понял, почему Вы повторили моё фото? Могу уточнить, это Су-17 из Воздвиженки, 1974 год.


Потому что в теме была написано Су-17M1 :)

С уважением

----------


## b737

Спасибо. Исправил.

[IMG] «Су-17 1974г Воздвиженка» на Яндекс.Фотках[/IMG]

----------


## b737

«Пярну 1972 год» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## b737

Маршрут полётов на Ил-14 по контролю экономической зоны СССР. Точками обазначены перехваты шведскими истребителями.

[IMG] Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках[/IMG]

----------


## b737

Воздвиженка 1973г.


«1973г» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## Геннадий

Года 3 назад ехал на машине по югу Чехии. Чехия уже давно в НАТО, а в учениях ихних ВВС принимали участия все те-же вертолеты. Ми-8/17 были несколько штук. И штуки 4 - Ми-24. Большой такой кучей летали кругами

----------


## FLOGGER

Ничего в этом удивительного нет, т.к. МИ-8 является, если не лучшим, то одним их лучших вертолетов в мире. Они летают везде: и в Африке, и в Азии, и в Америке, и в Европе. Только за эту машину, мне кажется, М.Л.Милю нужно было бы нам, благодарным потомкам, отлить памятник из золота.

----------


## Nazar

> Года 3 назад ехал на машине по югу Чехии. Чехия уже давно в НАТО, а в учениях ихних ВВС принимали участия все те-же вертолеты. Ми-8/17 были несколько штук. И штуки 4 - Ми-24. Большой такой кучей летали кругами


США уже давно сами по себе в этом вопросе, однако на вооружении ВВС и ЦРУ так-же есть и Ми-8 и Ми-17.

----------


## AC

> Года 3 назад ехал на машине по югу Чехии. Чехия уже давно в НАТО, а в учениях ихних ВВС принимали участия все те-же вертолеты. Ми-8/17 были несколько штук. И штуки 4 - Ми-24. Большой такой кучей летали кругами


Ну так Чехия подолжала получать от России новые Ми-8/17 и Ми-24 и тогда, когда уже стала членом НАТО...

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Много фото нашей авиации в Германии, Венгрии и у нас...

http://forums.airshows.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=6552

http://forums.airshows.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=18150

http://forums.airshows.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=18224

http://forums.airshows.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=18044

http://forums.airshows.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=4602

http://forums.airshows.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=3386

http://forums.airshows.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=3116

http://forums.airshows.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=2431

http://forums.airshows.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=2567

----------


## b737

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## Redan

Это было здесь или нет?

Чернобелые фото МА ВМФ СССР  и NAVY советских времён (противостояние):

http://www.bellabs.ru/Fotab/HostileW.html

----------


## b737

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## Nazar

Уважаемый *Victor737*, осмелюсь вам напомнить, что двойная регистрация не приветствуется ни на этом, ни каком-либо другом сайте.

----------


## An-Z

Володя, я b737 забанил "навсегда" за некорректное поведение на форуме, думаю в этом случае надо давать человеку шанс сделать из случившегося выводы, в случае рецедива буду банить по IP.

----------


## Victor737

Баньте, душевные вы мои. Но только сначала в зеркало посмотрите. Я вам не хамил. Это именно вы начали с подленьких придирок. Справедливые вы наши.

----------


## An-Z

> Баньте, душевные вы мои...


Не могу не уважить просьбу старого человека...

----------


## Жуковский

Ну и чего вы добились, уважаемые Амины. Обидели весьма достойного человека. Действительно иногда надо на себя в зеркало посмотреть.

----------


## Nazar

> Ну и чего вы добились, уважаемые Амины.


Я Вам могу сказать чего я добиваюсь на этом и другом ресурсе, которые я модерирую и администрирую.
Я добиваюсь порядка и отсутствия хамства со стороны пользователей.




> Обидели весьма достойного человека.


Ну извините, мне всегда казалось, что весьма достойные люди, себя так не ведут и умеют реагировать на элементарные замечания и просьбы "по человечески". Или в связи с тем, что кто-то, в том числе и он сам, считает себя весьма уважаемым человеком, администрации сайта не положено делать этому человеку замечания по делу? 
Я знаю массу действительно *весьма уважаемых людей*, в том числе и на этом сайте, которые не позволяют себя вести таким образом, с высоты своего птичьего полета.

Cу-9/Су-11




> Действительно иногда надо на себя в зеркало посмотреть.


Спасибо, обязательно воспользуюсь Вашим советом.
На этом предлагаю закончить обсуждение этого вопроса и напоминаю Вам, что согласно пункта №2 Правил Форума ( которые кстати придумал не я ) 



> *2. Обсуждение или оспаривание действий Администрации допускается только в привате, см п.3.*


.

----------


## An-Z

> Ну и чего вы добились, уважаемые Амины. Обидели весьма достойного человека. Действительно иногда надо на себя в зеркало посмотреть.


Какая высокая самооценка! Жуковский следует тем же маршрутом, вслед за не желающими следовать правилам форума...

----------


## b767

«Встречи над Балтикой» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Встречи над Балтикой» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Встречи над Балтикой» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Встречи над Балтикой» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## b767

«Встречи над Балтикой» на Яндекс.Фотках

«SAAB JA-37 Встреча над Балтикой» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## МиГ-23

красивые фотографии, я люблю Viggen

----------


## b717

«SAAB AJ-37 Встречи над Балтикой» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## МиГ-23

> «SAAB AJ-37 Встречи над Балтикой» на Яндекс.Фотках


Your files are really good i liked a lot the pictures of your models
Ваши файлы на самом деле хорошо, что я любил много фотографий ваших моделей

----------


## b707

«SAAB JA-37 Viggen» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## b707

«SAAB JA-37 Viggen» на Яндекс.Фотках

 «SAAB JA-37 Viggen» на Яндекс.Фотках

 «SAAB SH-37 Viggen» на Яндекс.Фотках

 «SAAB SF-37 22.05.1985» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## b707

«SAAB JA-37» на Яндекс.Фотках

 «SAAB JA-37» на Яндекс.Фотках

 «SAAB JA-37» на Яндекс.Фотках

 «SAAB JA-37» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## МиГ-23

красивые фотографии, я люблю Viggen

----------


## b707

«SAAB JA-37» на Яндекс.Фотках

 Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

 Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

Очень плохой слайд, вытянутый на сколько возможно. Этот Вигген интересен тем, что сверху на крыле имел большие белые номера подобные тем, что обычно несли Дракены.

 «SAAB JA-37» на Яндекс.Фотках

Отваливает от нашего Ил-14 одновременно включая форсаж.

----------


## b707

«SAAB AJ-37 Встреча над Балтикой 21.08.1986» на Яндекс.Фотках

 «SAAB AJ-37 Встреча над Балтикой» на Яндекс.Фотках

 Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## b707

Переместил эти фото в другой альбом, вероятно они и пропали именно здесь.

 «SAAB J-35 Встреча над Балтикой» на Яндекс.Фотках

 «SAAB J-35 Встреча над Балтикой» на Яндекс.Фотках

 «SAAB J-35 Встреча над Балтикой» на Яндекс.Фотках

 «SAAB J-35 Встреча над Балтикой» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## b707

«SAAB JA-37» на Яндекс.Фотках

 «SAAB AJ-37» на Яндекс.Фотках

“Воздушный бой со шведом”. После прохода слева от нас Вигген начал разворачиваться в нашу сторону. Мы потянули за ним. Так как его скорость была больше, то угловые были одинаковы и мы висели у него на хвосте. Не стерпев этого, он резко потянул. Видно как срывается воздух в районе зуба на крыле. И в итоге он проскочил перед нами довольно близко.

 «SAAB JA-37» на Яндекс.Фотках

Очень интересная и я думаю редкая фотография. Всего единственный раз к нам подлетал совершенно неокрашенный Вигген. Но он нёс номер флотилии на носу и номер самолёта в флотилии на киле. Обтекатель локатора был чёрный.

 «SAAB JA-37» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## Igor_k

Мы потянули за ним
А Вы были на Су-15?

----------


## b707

Вряд ли на Су-15 я сказал бы мы. Мы были в Ил-14. Очень манёвренный самолёт. Над Балтикой из дурости и по молодости делали полупереворот.

----------


## Nazar

Да, фото неокрашенного Виггена действительно редкое, их очень мало было в ВВС Швеции, но зато была еще парочка черных, правда уже на закате карьеры.

----------


## b707

Да, я тоже поразился, когда он вместе со вторым, но стандартно закамуфлированным к нам подошёл. Я тоже думал, что без камуфляжа у шведов только экспериментальные машины летали и естественно ранние 29-ые и 35-ые. Но у этого на носу был номер флотилии. У экспериментальных, только буквы. Разноцветные в основным были, когда закрывали флотилию или снимали с вооружения. Вот здесь красный.

----------


## b707

«Ленинградский Ил-14» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## b707

Кубинка 1992 год.

 «110492» на Яндекс.Фотках

 «110492» на Яндекс.Фотках

 «110492» на Яндекс.Фотках

 «110492» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## b707

«110492» на Яндекс.Фотках

 «М-17РМ» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## PPV

> Кубинка 1992 год. ...
> 
>  «110492» на Яндекс.Фотках


Этот вот 4-й кадр очень примечателен. На нем показан нештатный контейнер с СБИ, который подвешивался на опытных Т-10С, Т-10К, Т-10М во время испытаний....

----------


## An-Z

> Кубинка 1992 год.


А фотография Ми-6 целиком есть? Такое впечатление, что он камуфлированный...

----------


## b707

Вы знаете у меня ещё минимум 100 негативов в коробке лежат того периода. Я просто сегодня запустил руку в эту коробку и наудачу вытащил эту плёнку. Наверняка он у меня есть целиком, но в моём беспорядке сразу не найду.

----------


## МиГ-23

> «SAAB JA-37» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
>  «SAAB AJ-37» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> “Воздушный бой со шведом”. После прохода слева от нас Вигген начал разворачиваться в нашу сторону. Мы потянули за ним. Так как его скорость была больше, то угловые были одинаковы и мы висели у него на хвосте. Не стерпев этого, он резко потянул. Видно как срывается воздух в районе зуба на крыле. И в итоге он проскочил перед нами довольно близко.
> 
>  «SAAB JA-37» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> Очень интересная и я думаю редкая фотография. Всего единственный раз к нам подлетал совершенно неокрашенный Вигген. Но он нёс номер флотилии на носу и номер самолёта в флотилии на киле. Обтекатель локатора был чёрный.
> ...


все ваши фотографии отличные Viggen
todas tus fotos del viggen son excelentes
all your Viggen pictures are excellent

----------


## Карес Вандор

> Это на учениях Варшавского Договора?


Меня Зовут КАрес Вандор, я историком ВВС ЮГВ - эти фото были опубликованы в моих книгах о ВВС СССР в Венгрии и Австрии в 2009-2010. Это кадры из архива издательства МО Венгрии сделанные корреспондентами газет МО ВНР. На данных фото видны Ми-6/А и Ми-8Т 396 гв.овп (аэр. Калоча) на аэр. Чаквар при учениям Дунай-84. 

Карес

----------


## Евгений



----------


## Карес Вандор

Это 88 апиб, ВВС ЮГВ, правильно?  :Cool:

----------


## Евгений

Эх красавцы.....

----------


## sparrow

Eye to Eye with a Bear | Military Aviation | Air & Space Magazine

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Египетский МиГ-19?

https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4002/...319b64a1_b.jpg


https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4152/...a72a71fa_b.jpg

----------


## OKA

"СМИ рассказали о предотвращении ядерного удара США по Владивостоку в 1962 году	  	28 октября 2015, 19:35

Американский пилот Джон Бордн после полученного от ВВС США разрешения рассказал о неизвестном ранее случае ошибочного приказа о запуске ядерных ракет; начало Третьей мировой войны удалось предотвратить благодаря отказу капитана ВВС США выполнять полученные инструкции.

История берет начало в предрассветные часы 28 октября 1962 года, в самый разгар Карибского кризиса, на ракетной базе США, расположенной на японском острове Окинава. В то время все американские стратегические силы были переведены в состояние DEFCON 2 и были готовы в течение пары минут перейти в состояние DEFCON 1, пишет Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists со ссылкой на слова Бордна.

Капитан Уильям Бассетт, в то время управляющий пуском ракет, получил приказ на запуск четырех крылатых ракет Mace B, оснащенных бомбами Mark 28 (мощность взрыва – 1,1 мегатонны в тротиловом эквиваленте), каждая из которых в 70 раз мощнее бомб, сброшенных на Хиросиму и Нагасаки. Дальность их полета составляла 1,4 тыс. миль (почти 2,3 тыс. километров), что позволяло атаковать Ханой, Пекин, Пхеньян и Владивосток.

Аналогичные сообщения получили и другие офицеры на Окинаве.

Сразу же после получения подтверждения приказа капитан Бассетт высказал мысль, что что-то не в порядке. По его словам, инструкция по запуску ядерного оружия должна была поступить только при переходе к уровню готовности DEFCON 1. «Мы должны действовать с осторожностью», – приводятся слова капитана в статье.

Когда капитан зачитал список целей, к удивлению экипажа, три из четырех оказались не в Советском Союзе – наиболее вероятном противнике. Тут же позвонил другой офицер и сообщил, что в его списке также две несоветские цели.

Бассетт позвонил в центр управления ракетами под предлогом, что не получил четкого приказа. «К ужасу всего экипажа, закодированная инструкция была повторена в том же виде», – говорится в статье.

Издание также рассказывает о том, что Бассетт приказал двум солдатам застрелить державшего руку на кнопке лейтенанта, если тот попробует запустить ракеты без устного приказа старшего офицера или без официального повышения уровня боеготовности до DEFCON 1.

Бассетт связался с командным пунктом. Как проходил этот разговор, неизвестно, но в итоге был отдан приказ отменить запуск ракет.

Информация об инциденте была засекречена более 50 лет. Капитан Уильям Бассетт скончался в 2011 году, никому не рассказав об этом происшествии. История стала известна благодаря Джону Бордну – в 2015 году ВВС США разрешили ему предать эту историю гласности.

Сейчас журналисты и ученые требуют от властей страны рассекретить официальные документы, связанные с этим инцидентом. "

*ВЗГЛЯД / СМИ рассказали о предотвращении ядерного удара США по Владивостоку в 1962 году


Случай интересный. Окинава с давних пор жЫрная цель))

   

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/MGM-13...GM-13_Mace.jpg

Продолжаем разговор (с) Карлсон - Боевая техника - страннее не бывает

 
CGM-13B Mace and F-105D at Bitburg Air Base Open House, 1966


36th TFW photo courtesy of Wayne Douglas, 71st TMS, (lwd2856@aol.com) 

http://www.mace-b.com/38tmw/Bitburg/bab_1.htm




"Крылатая ракета большой дальности MGM-13 Mace («Булава») представляла собой глубокую модернизацию крылатой ракеты MGM-1 Matador. Работы над разработкой ракеты были начаты в 1957 г. фирмой «Glenn L. Martin Company». Изначально, ракета обозначалась как TM-61B «Matador B», но затем ввиду возросшего числа отличий от базовой модели, получила новое, независимое обозначение TM-76 «Mace». В 1962 году, при смене системы обозначений, ракета получила стандартное обозначение MGM-13 Mace (для мобильного варианта). Первый полет прототипа YTM-61B состоялся в 1956 году. Серийное производство началось в 1958 году, и в 1959 первая часть, вооруженная ракетами MGM-13 «Mace» заступила на боевое дежурство. К 1962 году все части, ранее вооруженные ракетами MGM-1 Matador были перевооружены на MGM-13 Mace.

 

Крылатая ракета большой дальности MGM-13 Mace

Конструктивно, ракета MGM-13 Mace представляла собой удлиненный MGM-1 Matador с повышенной до 1300 км дальностью полета. Вооружена она была 1-мегатонной термоядерной боевой частью W-28. Основным отличием от MGM-1 Matador была система управления ATRAN (англ. Automatic Terrain Recognition And Navigation), представлявшая собой раннюю версию навигации по радиолокационной карте местности. В отличие от радиокомандного управления, система ATRAN была не подвержена помехам и обеспечивала приемлемую точность движения ракеты на всей длине траектории. Недостатком системы была необходимость в точной радиолокационной карте местности, над которой предполагался полет. Используя систему ATRAN ракета могла пролететь до 540 миль на высоте в 750 футов (около 300 метров), что делало ее малоуязвимой для средств ПВО того времени.."

Крылатая ракета большой дальности MGM-13 Mace (США)

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Ту-95РЦ и F-4E "Phantom-II":

yuripasholok

----------


## Fencer

> Ту-142МР и F-4E "Phantom-II":
> 
> yuripasholok


Это не Ту-142МР - Ту-142МР выглядит вот так ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация в верху хвостовой части...

----------


## An-Z

Ту-95РЦ это

----------


## KURYER

> Ту-95РЦ это


Плюс звезда на левом крыле как-то странно нанесена...на компьютере.

----------


## Fencer

> Плюс звезда на левом крыле как-то странно нанесена...на компьютере.


Звезды на крыльях нормально нанесены...Просмотрел фотографии других Ту-95РЦ - на них аналогично звезды нанесены...

----------


## Avia M

> Плюс звезда на левом крыле как-то странно нанесена...на компьютере.


Поаккуратнее с "левым-правым" крылом  :Smile:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

31БМ

----------


## Galcom

> 31БМ


Без МиГ-31

----------


## AVaTar

> Без МиГ-31


Таки очевидная фотожаба - тени в разные стороны

----------


## OKA

" Будни холодной войны - Собратья по профессии

 

Интересное фото P-3 Orion сопровождающего советский Ил-38 где-то над Индийским океаном. Фото были сделаны матросом атомного крейсера USS Truxtun CGN-35 во время WestPac 81-82. Редкое фото (первое виденное мной) когда Р-3 и Ил-38 на фото вместе в полете...



Ил-38 над крейсером в 1980ом году"   На киле видно № 73.

Будни холодной войны - Собратья по профессии : vova_modelist

Альбом :

https://www.flickr.com/photos/enjoye...57612879102512

----------


## Galcom

Привет!

*Hungarian Army Aviation’s tactical air units in 1988*

Hungarian Army Aviation




___________________
Eastern Order of Battle
Eastern Order of Battle

----------


## Fencer

Иду на таран https://www.vesvks.ru/vks/article/idu-na-taran-16296

----------

